# Decent laundry in Bur Dubai



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone recommend a decent cheap laundry in Bur Dubai so I can get my shirts pressed as have loads since the move and can't be arsed doing it myself? There are quite a few!!

Or anyone have a maid who fancies some extra cash for a bit of ironing?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> Anyone recommend a decent cheap laundry in Bur Dubai so I can get my shirts pressed as have loads since the move and can't be arsed doing it myself? There are quite a few!!
> 
> Or anyone have a maid who fancies some extra cash for a bit of ironing?



Champion Cleaners in Burjuman Center. Call them on 04 359 7170. They'll probably pick it up and drop it off as well.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Champion Cleaners in Burjuman Center. Call them on 04 359 7170. They'll probably pick it up and drop it off as well.


Ta Pammy


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Champion Cleaners is super expensive!
I got them here in Silicon Oasis last week (yes pick-up and drop-off is nice) but it was 16 Dhs per shirt!!!
If it's any consolation, they fixed a button and sewed a hole in my pants.
I do hear that they're the best drycleaners in Dubai. 
But **oof** too expensive.


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

SBP said:


> Anyone recommend a decent cheap laundry in Bur Dubai so I can get my shirts pressed as have loads since the move and can't be arsed doing it myself? There are quite a few!!
> 
> Or anyone have a maid who fancies some extra cash for a bit of ironing?


pls drive down to karama or al fehaidi street , the bylanes have a few laundries , drop the clothes and tell them to come home to drop it . you will be done for the next few years .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Concierge Laundry


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I use Concierge Laundry


can you pass their numbers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

neetaad said:


> can you pass their numbers


Tel: 04 3382 888. They also have a fax nr and email address listed on their website.


----------



## neetaad (Jun 30, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Tel: 04 3382 888. They also have a fax nr and email address listed on their website.


thanks


----------

